# Belfast Meet UP!!!



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a short note to say that the next meet up of the Stork Group will be held on Thursday 30 July at 8.00pm - WRDA, 6 Mount Charles, off University Road/Botanic Avenue, Belfast. This will be a general meeting and a chance to catch up over a cup of tea/coffee. The meeting will be facilitated by Monica and David, I N UK Volunteers. I hope you can make it. New members are very welcome. 
Just come along for a chat in a safe and friendly environment.


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Come along to the Stork Group !!!


----------

